# Whatever happened to the automatic washer?



## ToysHaveMyHeart (May 9, 2007)

Earlier last year a lot of the other forums I frequent were talking about this automated washer for dogs and cats, now i'm not hearing anything about it. Have groomers in the U.S picked these up? Did the product just die out? Does anyone know what I am talking about? Here's the link to their site
<<WARNING: Some people may find this product to be cruel-it is almost like a small lock in car wash without the brushes. I did not watch all of the videos here but I remember seeing one a while back with a cat that was freaking out while in it.>>
http://www.lavakandeaste.com/
.I'm not even entirely sure that it is this brand of washer but it looks the same as the one I saw before. I feel terrible for the animals that have to go into this thing  . If you haven't seen this crazy thing before, you can see it operating if you click on "Lavakan" (to the left) then click on the second image on media.


----------



## xoxluvablexox (Apr 10, 2007)

I've seen the one with the cat. It's really horrible for cats since they hate water so much anyways. 
I wouldn't put my dog through that. He hates water and honestly I don't think I could trust that thing to not hurt my dog in some way.


----------



## Amaya-Mazie-Marley (Apr 15, 2007)

I saw a video on that and honestly is pissed me off to no end. They put this cat in what looked like a box with a window and turned on water jets, how freakin cruel can you get? Cats HATE water and they did that anyways. That cat acted like it was about to die and was in fear of its life and they just kept it in there. If you are going to get your animal groomed, do it the right way, and the humane way.


----------



## Jen D (Apr 23, 2007)

My dogs like to wash themselves but I can think of a few people I would like to stick in there with the warm weather here.


----------



## dansamy (May 15, 2007)

My locally owned pet shop has one of these: http://www.petspausa.com/


----------



## Jen D (Apr 23, 2007)

dansamy said:


> My locally owned pet shop has one of these: http://www.petspausa.com/


What state do you live in? Has your dog used it,and how did it work if he did?

I wonder how it would work after a skunk battle?


----------



## dansamy (May 15, 2007)

I have not used it with my own dog. She's only 10 weeks old. I have seen it in operation. The dog didn't seem distressed. Only miserable at being soaked, much like a tub bath. It's about halfway down this page: http://www.bbpetstop.com/dogcat.shtml


----------



## Tami (Aug 31, 2006)

Ok, I've looked at the websites w/pics of a dog inside. It says you can use soap or a flea treatment product. I would not want my dog inside where soap let alone some type of flea treatment is going everywhere. How is that not supposed to go in the dogs eyes, ears, nose or mouth? If you have a dog w/a lab type ear you'd be chancing it getting into the ear but w/a breed that has erect ears there is no question. Also if what is being put on the dog will kill something (fleas) I don't want it running all over my dogs eyes or pooling in her ears until she shakes her head. 

I know there are tearless shampoos but I consider that more 'in case' you get it too close to the eyes not for when it's definately all over the animals face. Just my opinion but I wouldn't take the risk and it's not worth my dog not settling down after a few minutes (like they suggest) and ruining the whole bathing experience...even when you try to go back to traditional baths.


----------



## Jen D (Apr 23, 2007)

dansamy said:


> I have not used it with my own dog. She's only 10 weeks old. I have seen it in operation. The dog didn't seem distressed. Only miserable at being soaked, much like a tub bath. It's about halfway down this page: http://www.bbpetstop.com/dogcat.shtml


It looks like mine out in the rain, this morning I had to push him out the door because of the rain!


----------



## ForTheLoveOfDogs (Jun 3, 2007)

That's horrible! Those dogs looked absolutely miserable in that thing. I will stick to washing my dog in the tub. My dog doesn't love baths.. but that thing would scare her to death.


----------



## Amaya-Mazie-Marley (Apr 15, 2007)

If I saw the person that owned that store or that invented that peice of crap machine on the street..I would walk up to them and clean their clock.


----------



## Purplex15 (May 28, 2007)

as a groomer, im kind of shocked i have never heard of this invention. in so cal i dont know any facility that uses something like this. to be honest with you i would never use this machine. i also dont see how water and soap wouldnt get in the eyes. flea, medicated, and whitening shampoos all contain chemicals that can burn the eye, and if not rinsed properly can lead to bad eye problems. now as for ears. i mean i just dont see how this machine can prevent that either. i also dont really know why groomers want to make bathing such a quick process. a good bath is essential to a good haircut. i just dont trust a machine to do as thorough of a job as i would. as for dogs that ahte getting a bath, well i cannot imagine any of them fairing very well in it. most of the dogs actually need a human near them to make them feel more confident about whats happening.if you want a quicker bath for dogs that dont like them, look into the hydrosurge.


----------

